# scorpion care sheets



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has some info on keeping them, what they eat, temps to give them etc..

Cheers craig.


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 26, 2005)

ask nome... she is the sites arachnid queen!!


----------



## Bouncer (Apr 26, 2005)

I love Google, heehee...
http://www.pkpets.com.au/pets/otherscorpions.htm


----------



## Nome (Apr 26, 2005)

lol..........What scorps are you getting Craig? There are mainly two types in pet stores - Urodacus sp. (which they call desert scorps) and Liocheles (which they call rainforest scorps). 

Both can be kept in a 6-12inch tank with peat moss (make sure you get the pure peat moss with nothing added). You need a rock in there for it to live under and I usually burrow out a little under it. Keep temps between 20-30 degrees, heating only one side of the tank with either a red lamp pointing at it, or a heat pad under one half of it. They don't need a water bowl, just put some leaf litter in the tank and mist it every day. Scorps scoop water droplets off the leaves. They have an invetabrae diet, so crickets, mealworms and woodies are the best. If the scorp doesn't eat within 2 days, remove the food item. Liocheles scorps can be kept together in a tank, but Urodacus are too territorial and will kill each other.

Most caresheets online relate to keeping overseas scorpions, ours have similar but some different requirements.

I hope this helps a little.

-Naomi


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Bouncer and Naomi. I am thinking about getting a desert scorpian. Alot of the info I found didn't really say much about heating requirements, and different food to give 'em. Thanks again.

Craig.


----------



## Nome (Apr 26, 2005)

craig.a.c said:


> I am thinking about getting a desert scorpian.



Yeah, they are pretty easy to keep. Just remember, only the pet shops call them desert scorps (they call them that because of their colour apparently), the ones in the pet stores are usually collected in tropical NQ so need a humid environment. Couple of mists a week are good, and don't keep them on the red desert sand that the pet shops usually have them on, use peat moss.

Good luck


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Naomi. Still deciding wether or not to get one. Thanks anyway.


----------

